# Play Pen



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi all, I just came across this travel cot from Argos. I wonder if that would make a good-ish play pen for a hamster...Since it's enclosed with high walls and pretty spacious looking.


----------



## -Lily- (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s made from fabric and could be chewed and ingested. I would just recommend free roaming your hamster in a hamster-proof room. If you really want a playpen you could make one out of cardboard (make sure you supervise closely though).


----------

